# Flan rings - where to buy



## charlievb (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys

I need help, i want to buy a complete range of flan rings. I can only find limited availability, usually only 20, 22 and 25 cm flan rings. I would like to have a whole set in 1cm increments from say 15cm to 30cm (15, 16, 17, 18.......30). Anyone know where you can buy such flan rings?

Thanks


----------



## charlievb (Sep 7, 2011)

Can i be even more picky and say id also like to double up on a few diameter with different depths. So anywhere that offers a complete range of different depth flan rings ranging from 15cm to 30cm would be useful information  

i very much doubt such a place exists however, but people have to buy them from somewhere. I have seen many a cookery programme and often spot a large collection of flan rings, in various sizes.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...6l0l183086l10l10l0l1l1l0l357l1522l0.6.1.1l8l0



http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...+rings&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-701


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I've found that mafter has the best welds and stand up to time.


----------



## nightscotsman (Sep 23, 2011)

Design and Realization has the best size selection I've found: http://www.dr.ca/stainless-steel-tart-rings.html

Great prices, too - though they're in Canada so shipping prices are higher.


----------



## charlievb (Sep 7, 2011)

nightscotsman said:


> Design and Realization has the best size selection I've found: http://www.dr.ca/stainless-steel-tart-rings.html
> 
> Great prices, too - though they're in Canada so shipping prices are higher.


lol i'll say



thats for 1 ring


----------



## charlievb (Sep 7, 2011)

cheeres for this mate, looks good


----------



## charlievb (Sep 7, 2011)

as a follow up, i found what i was looking for at Meilleur du Chef:

http://www.meilleurduchef.com/cgi/mdc/l/fr/boutique/produits/cercle_tarte/index.html

http://www.meilleurduchef.com/cgi/mdc/l/fr/boutique/produits/cercle_entremet/index.html

http://www.meilleurduchef.com/cgi/mdc/l/fr/boutique/produits/cercle_vacherin/index.html


----------



## jess-elfie (Sep 6, 2014)

I just moved to the States from France, I regret not bringing some ingredients with me!  Apparently Meilleure du Chef site do not ship food items to the U.S.A....!  What do you do??  I've been looking for feuilletine and hazelnut paste for so long... ^^


----------



## jess-elfie (Sep 6, 2014)

check out http://www.pastrychef.com/TART-RINGS_p_1290.html

price is acceptable...


----------

